# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Hieroglifet ilire

## alibaba

Ne kete teme mund te sjellim te dhena per shkrimet e lashta ilire.Me poshte po jap disa te dhena dhe nje foto e nje amuleti ilir i gjetur ne Vinqe te Serbise se sotme.

PRESENTATION
by Marco Merlini


Ioana Crişan's research (Reghin-Mureş, Romania) contributes to establish the continuity of Tartaria signs and Danube Script in the collective memory. The Danube Script appeared some 7,000 years ago in the Danube valley: in Serbia, Kosovo-Metohija, Southern Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Macedonia and northern Greece. It flourished for one and a half millennia. Around 5,500 years ago, a social upheaval eclipsed this and other elements of the advanced culture of the Danube Civilization. Some researchers argue that there were devastating invasions of new populations from the steppes while others have hypothesised the imposition of new dominant elites.
Over the last seven thousand years, and continuing today, traditional pieces of folkloric art (from carpets to clothes) are being produced that continue these ancient signs. The lozenge, the X, the E, the b, the D, the M, the circle, the angle, the tree, the spiral, the angle, the cross, the rosette, short parallel lines are highly productive and persistent motives attesting to the Neolithic Script. 
Whilst Tartaria signs have not lost their popularity over the millennia as decorative motives, it remains the case that in rural tradition they are not purely ornamental elements but allusive expressions of religious ideas, codes associated with magic powers and basic symbols relating to the divinity and its epiphanies.
Powerful geometric motives continue to be transmitted from mother to daughter, as Ioana Crişan witnesses herself as she inherited the beautiful collection by the mother who inherited from her own the mother. She continues working to complete the collection. That Neolithic-Chalcolithic Script also inherits this marked preference for abstraction and schematisation in the decorative design of folkloric art.
Close to Tartaria, a small rural Transylvanian village of 5,000 inhabitants some kilometres from the well-known site of Turdaş, Nicolae Vlassa (an archaeologist at the Cluj Museum) in 1961, unearthed three clay tablets, covered with strange signs, together with a small cache of offerings, accompanying the charred bones of a mature human, estimated to be 35-40 years old. The accompanying artefacts, suggest this person was a Great Priest or a Shaman and that he was cremated during a sacrificial ritual. The archaeologist, who made the discovery, suggested the (unproven) hypothesis that a cannibalistic ceremony took place in Tartaria.
 These three small, inscribed tablets started a debate that is challenging the conventional wisdom of European prehistory, because they have been dated from around 6.500 years ago.¹ Some scholars argue they date even earlier at 7,300 years old.² More prudent researchers, date the stones to 6,000-5,800 years ago. In any case, the astonishing question is did the South-eastern Neolithic Europe develop its own script before Sumeria and Egypt?
Given the context of the finding, the tablets from Tartaria are probably amulets or votive tablets. The clay is grey-reddish and crystallised, to the point of looking like tuff. Careful observation and analysis is needed to ascribe to them their potential value as a written document as they contain much more than ascertained from a cursory examination. 
Technical analysis of the Transylvanian tablets that the inscriptions are not simple signs or randomly distributed insignia, rather the inscriptions are characters from some type of writing system. There are three reasons for this conclusion.
 Firstly, it is easy to find similar signs also on other artefacts of the Danube civilisation, pointing to the fact that the characters of the Danube Script follow precise standard shapes and that scribes made use of an inventory.
Secondly, the characters of this proto-European script, when compared to other archaic writings, are marked by a high degree of stylisation and a rectilinear shape. Thirdly, we may reasonably assume that the information communicated by each character was a specific one with a univocal meaning.
Finally, whilst the inscriptions have varied patterns (in horizontal, vertical or circular rows), this variety has a clear structure, evidenced by the specific sequencing of the signs. In the majority of the cases, the Danube Script had a linear organisation, a feature shared with other pre-classic writings (Minoan Linear A, Cypriot-Minoan and Cypriot Syllabic).³ 
Today, village life and its visual art and folk memory, has the capacity to reveal the heritage from Neolithic times through the importance of Tartaria signs, created thousands of years ago but of continued authenticity. As Crişan's article documents, in some Balkan-Carpathian rural areas, the Danube Script characters occasionally revived to enjoy a popularity they originally possessed in the early period of Danube civilisation. 

(The article translation from Romanian is by Doina Mureşan)

----------


## alibaba

Amulete ilire ku jane perdorur hieroglife.

----------


## alibaba

Sistemi i hieroglifeve ilire te gjetura ne Vinqa.

Origin
These symbols have been found on many of the artefacts excavated from sites in south-east Europe, in particular from Vinča near Belgrade, but also in Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, eastern Hungary, Moldova, southern Ukraine and the former Yugoslavia. The artefacts date from between the 7th and 4th millennia BC and those decorated with these symbols are between 8,000 and 6,500 years old. 

Some scholars believe that the Vinča symbols represent the earliest form of writing ever found, predating ancient Egyptian and Sumerian writing by thousands of years. Since the inscriptions are all short and appear on objects found in burial sites, and the language represented is not known, it is highly unlikely they will ever be deciphered.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Po per ata qe sdine anglisht, si do ja bejme?

Edhe une du ta lexoj, po...

----------


## alibaba

As une nuk njoh anglishten perfekt.Kushdo qe mund ta perktheje eshte i mireseardhur.

----------


## Tannhauser

Nga teksti *nuk* del qe keto shkrime jane Ilire! Si e nxore kete konkluzion?

----------


## Hyllien

Perfundimi nxirret nga rrajoni dhe koha ku ka jetuar ky popull i madh. Pastaj e kam thene dhe ne tema te tjera... kush nuk do te quhet Ilir ose ta futi popullin Ilir ne repertorin e vet ?

----------


## Tannhauser

Na doli Iliri dhe Ukraina tani? Para 6000 viteve nuk dime *asgje* jo vetem per iliret por gjithe popujt i.e

----------


## Hyllien

Lexohe ta kam dhene te qarte cfare thote Appiani. Pse cuditesh ti qe Iliria te kete qene e shtrire kaq shume. Mire e thote Enzo Gatti kush eshte ai popull qe i ka rezistuar 2 shekuj e gjysem romakeve ? Dhe mos harro... se ku ishim ne e ku ishin Romaket ne afersi gjeografike. 

Qe populli Ilir ka qene i stermadh kjo dihet dhe nga vete fakti qe krahinat dhe dialektet ne shqiperi ndryshojne ne menyre shume te qarte dhe te madhe do thoja. Kjo tregon qe ky popull dikur ka qene shume i shtrire.

----------


## alibaba

Ne Ukrainen jugore jetonte fisi pellazg Karpoi qe ishte i perhapur edhe ne vise tjera perreth.Pra aty behet fjale per nje pjese te vogel te Ukraines dhe jo per tere Ukrainen.Fisi Karpoi i dha emrin Karpateve.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Lexohe ta kam dhene te qarte cfare thote Appiani.


Pa na e thuaj ose me jep referencen ta shikoj vete.




> Ne Ukrainen jugore jetonte fisi pellazg Karpoi qe ishte i perhapur edhe ne vise tjera perreth.Pra aty behet fjale per nje pjese te vogel te Ukraines dhe jo per tere Ukrainen.Fisi Karpoi i dha emrin Karpateve.


Te paret qe i referojne Pellazget jane autoret greke dhe ne qofte se ishin ilire do ta thoshnin. Te tjere iliret, te tjere pellazget. i pari qe tha per origjinen pellazge te shqiptareve ishte A. Schleicher (1821-1868) por teoria e tij u hodh poshte nga G. Meyer (1850-1990) i Universitetit te Graz-it ne veprat e tij *Albanesische Studien*, *Albanesische Grammatik*, *Etymologisches Wortebuch der albanesischen Sprache*. Dhe i pari qe tha per origjinen i.e te shqiptareve ishte Hahn-i dhe me konkretisht F. Bopp-i ne vepren madheshtore *Uber sas Albanesische in seinen verwandtschaftlichen Beziehungen* (1854).

Edhe Schleicher-i nuk tha se pellazget ishin origjina vetem e shqiptareve por edhe e grekeve dhe e romakeve!

Edhe nje gje tjeter, me me kujdes kur sillni referenca kot, sidomos te Rumuneve se keta jane (dhe ishin) te paret qe refuzuan origjinen ilire te shqiptareve dhe se para shekullit te 11 nuk kishte komb shqiptar ne ballkan.

*Iliret* *nuk* ishin *pellazge*. Iliret dhe pellazget jane dy popuj krejtesisht te ndryshem. Prandaj zgjidhni ose do origjine ilire ose pellazge.

----------


## alibaba

Per me teper shiko ketu

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=16137&page=3

----------


## alibaba

> Iliret nuk ishin pellazge. Iliret dhe pellazget jane dy popuj krejtesisht te ndryshem. Prandaj zgjidhni ose do origjine ilire ose pellazge.


A mund te na thuash ndryshimet ne mes ilireve dhe pellazgeve????

----------


## Hyllien

> Pa na e thuaj ose me jep referencen ta shikoj vete.
> 
> 
> 
> Te paret qe i referojne Pellazget jane autoret greke dhe ne qofte se ishin ilire do ta thoshnin. Te tjere iliret, te tjere pellazget. i pari qe tha per origjinen pellazge te shqiptareve ishte A. Schleicher (1821-1868) por teoria e tij u hodh poshte nga G. Meyer (1850-1990) i Universitetit te Graz-it ne veprat e tij *Albanesische Studien*, *Albanesische Grammatik*, *Etymologisches Wortebuch der albanesischen Sprache*. Dhe i pari qe tha per origjinen i.e te shqiptareve ishte Hahn-i dhe me konkretisht F. Bopp-i ne vepren madheshtore *Uber sas Albanesische in seinen verwandtschaftlichen Beziehungen* (1854).
> 
> Edhe Schleicher-i nuk tha se pellazget ishin origjina vetem e shqiptareve por edhe e grekeve dhe e romakeve!
> 
> Edhe nje gje tjeter, me me kujdes kur sillni referenca kot, sidomos te Rumuneve se keta jane (dhe ishin) te paret qe refuzuan origjinen ilire te shqiptareve dhe se para shekullit te 11 nuk kishte komb shqiptar ne ballkan.
> ...


Leri keto teorira kot me kot se kush ka thene cfare. Iliret dhe Pellazget jane nje popull sepse banonin ne te njejtat treva dhe gjuha e ngjashme e Etruskeve dhe Pellazgeve e verteton kete teze me deshifrimet qe i jane bere Ilireve.

Tani sa per punen e Rumanise.... mos flit me kaq absolute sepse ja cfare ka thene ministri i Rumanise kur ne morrem pavaresi... tjeter gje qe ka vemje historiane qe mundohen te shtremberojne identitetin tone e tja japin popujve te tjere.

Lexohe mire si i referohet Shqiperise Take Jonescu por me ty ka disa gjera, ose nuk di fare derisa kerkon perher referenca, ose di historine qe te intereson ty edhe ndonje fakiri qe ke mbrapa.

----------


## alibaba

> Iliret nuk ishin pellazge. Iliret dhe pellazget jane dy popuj krejtesisht te ndryshem. Prandaj zgjidhni ose do origjine ilire ose pellazge.
> __________________


Hipoteze e vjeteruar dhe e rrezuar prej kohesh.

----------


## Tannhauser

> A mund te na thuash ndryshimet ne mes ilireve dhe pellazgeve????


Ndryshimet themelore jane keto:

1. Gjuha shqipe dhe origjina i.e e saj. Ne qofte se ishte gjuhe pellazge atehere pse ka ngjashmeri me gjuhet e tjera te evropes?

2. Panteoni Ilir dhe perendite e tij ishin patriarkane me prijes nje perendi-burr kurse tek pellazget ishte e kunderta

3. Elemente pellazge jane diktuar vetem ne Shqiperine e jugut (shih temen time per Pellazget) dhe jo ne pjesat veriore te ilirise

4. Iliret nuk ishin asnjehere tregetare te zotet (dhe as referohen asnjehere keshtu, vecse disa pirate) sikurse ishin pellazgo-feniket

5. Iliret si te gjithe popujt i.e ishin popull luftetare dhe mereshin me bageti kurse pellazget jo.

6. Ne Shqiperi nuk ka mbizoteruar *asnje* toponim pellazg kurse ne Greqi ka shume.

7. Shqipja nuk ka asnje fjale pellazge kurse greqishtja ka.

8. Kultura ilire nuk ka asnje ngjashmeri me kulturen minoike.

9. Nga historianet e lashte nuk referohet asnje here se iliret ishin pellazge.

10. Pellazget nuk perdornin kuaj trupemadhe, ata i sollen i.e (dhe iliret).

Do dhe te tjera?




> Hipoteze e vjeteruar dhe e rrezuar prej kohesh.


Kur dhe nga kush? Me c'fare argumente? I pranon Akademia e Shqiperise?
Cilet jane ata shkencetare shqiptare qe e pranojne dhe me c'kritere?

Ketu kemi te bejme me shkence alibaba dhe jo me peralla!

Edhe nje tjeter. Mendoj se ti dhe Cyclotomik jeni nacionaliste (me falni ne qofte se nuk jeni). Atehere pse perdorni dy emra te huaj per nick (njeri arab dhe tjetri grek)? Si do ta thoni nacionalizmin ne shqip?

----------


## Kreksi

> Per me teper shiko ketu
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=16137&page=3


Tannhauzer, 

Do ishte e  nevojshme per ju qe te mesoni se si u helenizua gadishulli ballkanik me kete popull te ri ku te gjithe civilizimin  e gjeten te gatuar nag pellazget ku agrikulturen  e trasheguan nga pellazget, shkrimin deh komercin nga fenikas&#235;t, perendite i huazuan permes Homerit nga Egjipti e q&#235; ne te njejten menyre  u ngriten edhe romaket mbi kurrizin etrusk&#235;, sllavet e jugut u ngriten mbi kurrizin e ilirve poashtu si turqit qe erdhen nga azia e larget qe te ngritet mbi germadhat e bizances.
Ka mbaruar koha e spekulimeve ku &#231;'do zbulim mbi tok&#235; quhej greke !
Shkenca sot po qet ne shesh&#235; rrenat e tyre duke zevendsuar fjalen civilizim i hershem e i perparuar, tani po flitet me pik pyetjen e madhe, MISTERI GREK&#203;....

Ketu m&#235; posht ne kete link do gjeni origjinen  e hershme te Iliro-thrakasve(me origjine pellazge) te cilet jan shperngulur edhe pertej atlantikut dhe krijuan perandorin Maja(MAYAS) e qe me gjuhen shqipe dhe disa tradita mund te perfundojm se ky popull i lashte iku, ndoshta, invadimit helen ?

http://hope-of-israel.org/copan.htm

----------


## alibaba

> 1. Gjuha shqipe dhe origjina i.e e saj. Ne qofte se ishte gjuhe pellazge atehere pse ka ngjashmeri me gjuhet e tjera te evropes?


Ne gjuhen shqipe I RI, ne gjuhet i.e. eshte NEW, NOVUS, NUOVO, NEU.
NENA, ne gjuhet i.e. eshte MOTHER, MATER, MADRE, MUTTER.
HUNDA ne gjuhet i.e. eshte NOSE, NASUS, NASO, NASE.
Pra ka ndryshime te qarta.
Mbishkrimet e Etruskeve, te Lemnosit, Iliada ne gjuhen e Homerit, te gjiyha keto shpjegohen vetem me gjuhen e sotme shqipe.
Per kete &#231;eshtje kemi postuar sa e sa here por sigurisht ti as qe i ke shikuar keto postime sepse ke paragjykime te pathyeshme.




> 2. Panteoni Ilir dhe perendite e tij ishin patriarkane me prijes nje perendi-burr kurse tek pellazget ishte e kunderta


Pellazget jetuan kryesisht ne kohen e matriarkatit prandaj adhuronin perendeshat.Kjo mitologji ishte e perhapur te te gjithe pellazget, mjafton te permendet *idhulli dardan* qe paraqet nje perendeshe dardane te asaj kohe.
Po keta pellazge filluan te quheshin ilire ne kohen e patriarkatit, dhe ne kete kohe filloi te ndryshoje edhe mitologjia, megjithese te disa fise mbeten elemente te periudhes se mehershme si per shembull te liburnet qe adhuronin vetem perendi femra.
Pra panteoni ilir dhe ai pellazg u perkasin periudhave te ndryshme, dhe jo popujve te ndryshem.




> 3. Elemente pellazge jane diktuar vetem ne Shqiperine e jugut (shih temen time per Pellazget) dhe jo ne pjesat veriore te ilirise


Duhet ti shikosh edhe ti temat e te tjereve.
Kultura pellazge ka qene e shtrire ne Ballkan, Itali, Azi Minore, Panoni, Transilvani, Ukrainen jugore, Alpet evropiane.
Deshmite:
Te gjitha keshtjellat ne keto zona jane te njejta dhe kulturat qe jane gjetur ne to jane te njejta.
Varrezat ne keto zona jane te gjitha te njejta nese i perkasin te njejtes kohe.
Varrezat ishin te stermedha ne forme permendore. Kliko http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...t=16137&page=3
Te gjitha mbishkrimet qe na kane mbetur nga keta popuj zberthehen vetem me ane te gjuhes shqipe.




> 4. Iliret nuk ishin asnjehere tregetare te zotet (dhe as referohen asnjehere keshtu, vecse disa pirate) sikurse ishin pellazgo-feniket


Edhe ketu gabon.Iliret ishin ata qe importonin qelibarin nga deti baltik ne Iliri dhe vise tjera.




> 7. Shqipja nuk ka asnje fjale pellazge kurse greqishtja ka.


Sa kontradiktor me te verteten historike,  je o tann.
Te gjitha shkrimet pellazge shpjegohen vetem permes shqipes ndersa grqishtja eshte shume larg ne kete aspekt.




> 8. Kultura ilire nuk ka asnje ngjashmeri me kulturen minoike.


Ka ngjashmeri madje jane plotesisht identike.




> 9. Nga historianet e lashte nuk referohet asnje here se iliret ishin pellazge.


Referohet ndokund se shqiptaret ishin ilire??Jo.Por e verteta eshte e vertete.




> 10. Pellazget nuk perdornin kuaj trupemadhe, ata i sollen i.e (dhe iliret).


Ne kohen kur quheshim pellazge, nuk perdornim kuaj trupemadhe,ndersa kur perdorem emrin ilire po.

Kjo eshte histori e jo perrellat progreke.

----------


## Iliriani

> Tannhauzer, 
> 
> Do ishte e  nevojshme per ju qe te mesoni se si u helenizua gadishulli ballkanik me kete popull te ri ku te gjithe civilizimin  e gjeten te gatuar nag pellazget ku agrikulturen  e trasheguan nga pellazget, shkrimin deh komercin nga fenikasët, perendite i huazuan permes Homerit nga Egjipti e që ne te njejten menyre  u ngriten edhe romaket mbi kurrizin etruskë, sllavet e jugut u ngriten mbi kurrizin e ilirve poashtu si turqit qe erdhen nga azia e larget qe te ngritet mbi germadhat e bizances.
> Ka mbaruar koha e spekulimeve ku ç'do zbulim mbi tokë quhej greke !
> Shkenca sot po qet ne sheshë rrenat e tyre duke zevendsuar fjalen civilizim i hershem e i perparuar, tani po flitet me pik pyetjen e madhe, MISTERI GREKË....
> 
> Ketu më posht ne kete link do gjeni origjinen  e hershme te Iliro-thrakasve(me origjine pellazge) te cilet jan shperngulur edhe pertej atlantikut dhe krijuan perandorin Maja(MAYAS) e qe me gjuhen shqipe dhe disa tradita mund te perfundojm se ky popull i lashte iku, ndoshta, invadimit helen ?
> 
> http://hope-of-israel.org/copan.htm



Kjo eshte e vertete.

Isha nje dite ne universitet ketu ku jam ne amerike, e nje dite me beri pershtypje nje liber.
Kishte te bente me misterin e maqedonasve e kultures greke.

Autori mirte kur u permenden per here te pare e kur hariten kulmin e qyteterimit .
E kjo kohe eshte 200 vjet, autori ngrinte arsyetimin.

NUK MUND TE KRIJOSH NJE QYTETERIM NE 200 TE TERE E ASHTU SIC E PRETENDOJNE GREKET QE CDO GJE E BENE NGA ZERUA.

E i mirrte me rradhe.
ALFABET FENIKAS [alfabeti grek eshte nje genjeshter a vjedhje e kultures se tjetrit qe greket dhe sote e bejne ZAKON]

Alfabeti 'grek'qe e quajn te tere e qe eshte ALFABETI FENIKAS qe dhe keta kishin nje kulture tregetie e kolonive te vogla ne mesdhe per tregeti sic bene dhe greket.
Plus alfabeti fenikas ka nje lidhje me hebraikun e me ato qe vijne me pas .

Mirte ndertimet ne greqi qe jane te gjithe te mara nga nje kulture para helene si ajo e zbuluar ne krete e qe skishte te bente me greket po e huazuan nga mjeshtrit me te mire te rajonit.


Iliria permendej vazhdimisht sidomos kur i referohej rrenjeve te maqedonise.


Greket prandaj na urrejne dhe ne se u heqim bazen ku ata mburren.

Le qe keta qe jane sot nuk kane lidhje fare me greket e vjeter.

----------


## King_Gentius

Ndoshta do te ishte mire te postonit ndonje harte qe tregon shtrirjen e pellazgeve ne ballkan para ardhjes se grekeve.

----------

